# Outback 30bhds Vs Sydney 32bhds



## hack_mole (Aug 10, 2005)

OK so we sold our 28BHDS and we are upgrading.









We have seen the 30 outback a couple of times and I love it. Especially the new bathroom config and the entertainment center.

But, we also just looked at the Sydney 32BHDS. We both like the deeper slides and more room, but I have some reservations.

First the Ent center in the main looks small. Would a 32"W by 24"H TV fit in there?









Also, the bath config in the Sydney seems bad if you try to get two people using the bathroom at the same time. Am I just off my rocker? I seem to like the new orientation of the 30BHDS bathrooms.

This will go in a seasonal spot so weight isn't an issue. Also price is withing $3k so that isn't an issue either.

I guess my question is what do I lose from going from an Outback to a Sydney and what are Big selling points to a Sydney over and Outback?

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## hack_mole (Aug 10, 2005)

Oh yeah, forgot to add. the Sydney site says they are adding $2k in mods for free. Fantastic fan, electric awning and such. I read elsewhere on this site that the electric awning isn't that great because you can't drain water from it.

Is this still true in the 2k8 Sydney's?


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

The aluminun wheels and the fan are really cool. However the awning is not. I talked to keystone on friday and the rep. told me this is not an awning it is an electric sun shade not intended for use in wind or rain. Knowing what I know now i would not have bought the sydney.


----------



## hack_mole (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks for the reply,

If you take out the electric awning (sun shade) as an option, do you like the rest of the trailer? Since I haven't bought it yet, I could request they don't add the electric awning.

Mike


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

My two cents about the awning... The Sydney trailer is great but do not get the electric awning, it is definitely intended for sun, not rain or any kind of wind. We will eventually replace our awning.... We love the television, Fantastic fan and aluminum rims look great.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Other then The sun shade the trailler is awesome







Almost forgot about the cool tv it came with.


----------



## hack_mole (Aug 10, 2005)

So, now the really big headscratcher. What is the difference between the 2008 and the 2009 Sydney BHDS? I look at the picks online and they look identical. Is there anything there I should be aware of?


----------



## hack_mole (Aug 10, 2005)

Well I guess I can answer my own question a little.

Seems to be the light fixture is different and they moved the radio under the TV stand.

I don't know if there are any mechanical differences.

Well, back to the headscratin'


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Not sure of any real major differences. If you can get the trailer minus sun shade that would be awesome. You will really love all the room


----------



## JLWilson717 (Apr 24, 2008)

We just returned from our first night in our 2008 Sydney 32BHDS. We upgraded this year from a 2000 Dutchmen 26BH. We looked at lots and lots of campers, both online and in person. We could not be happier with the OBS 32BHDS. LOOOOOVE the extra room with the dual slides. Our two boys are getting bigger (10 and almost 13) and the three dogs, including 2 greyhounds, also like the extra room. The bathroom is adequate for one person at a time. The corner shower was nice to use. Still haven't decided where to mount the tp holder. It's a big decision! LOL.

The model we got off the dealer lot does not have the chrome wheels or the Fantastic bathroom vent. I'm OK with that. It does have a traditional A&E awning. Glad for that. Thanks to all on the electric awning tips. All systems checked out perfect. Finally found the water pump under the step on the street side of the forward bedroom. (had to use a prybar to coax the step out). We do not tow (at least at this time) as it stays on our seasonal lot at our membership campground 30 minutes from home. This arrangement has worked out perfect for us since 2002.

Whatever you choose, you'll love the Outback. It has been such an upgrade from our Dutchmen. The Dutchmen served us well for all these years. Our boys were young when we bought it in 2000. We used to tow, but had to give up our truck after a job loss in 2001. Without the membership we purchased that same year, we would not have been able to camp at all. Just would have stared at it beside the house, or sold it. We enjoy getting away every chance we get. We are very busy between the boys schedules, work, church activities, and what not. The weather in Michigan has finally agreed to cooperate, even in April.


----------



## hack_mole (Aug 10, 2005)

Glad to hear you still can enjoy the camping.

So we went ahead and ordered the 2009 Sydney 32BHDS. No electric awning. We added the tornado flush, fantastic fan, and Vent covers.


----------



## hack_mole (Aug 10, 2005)

Glad to hear you still can enjoy the camping.

So we went ahead and ordered the 2009 Sydney 32BHDS. No electric awning. We added the tornado flush, fantastic fan, and Vent covers.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

hack_mole said:


> Glad to hear you still can enjoy the camping.
> 
> So we went ahead and ordered the 2009 Sydney 32BHDS. No electric awning. We added the tornado flush, fantastic fan, and Vent covers.


Congrats! 

Make sure you get to cash in on the Sydney Rebate Offer Clicky Here


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

We have the 2008 Outback Sydney with the extras....I was so excited to get the electric awning...until it rained. For the first season and until a month ago--we had to pack up everything when it rained. That was every day. We complained at were able to get a "tipping arm" made by dometic. The tipping arm works great. One word of advice......always pull it down and tighten it. When it rains....it dumps the water by dipping down....dumping and going back up on the one side. Scares the death out of you....we pulled it to tilt....tightened the knob and can use it as a normal manual awning...

Highly recommend the tipping arm


----------



## Pooh&Tigger (Oct 20, 2008)

We have a Sydney 2008 32BHDS. You'll really enjoy the space!!! Question, what color scheme did you get? Ours is a forest green, not typical RV colors, but after time, I really grew to like it.

Ours came with a regular crank awing and no TV, but the entertainment area is large enough for a good sized flat screen.

We bought ours on an impluse buy. We were travelling up to Onekama MI, I suggested to my wife we have extra time to kill as we cant get into our RV site for another few hours, let's stop in at this RV place we were passing and window shop, we left with the new OB. Still though, it was a good decision for us as we enjoy camping so much better with the extra space. Our previous TT had no slides at all.

How soon till you get it?


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

I too have been looking to upgrade (currently have a 25RSS). The thing I don't like about the 30 is the slideout comes out on the side you normaly are hanging out on. Wish all slideouts slid on the same side - probably being anal.

WE have a chance to buy a 2008 Sydney 32BHDS but I have also been looking at a Laredo 303TG floorplan. I am sure folks here would recommend the Sydney!

Good luck with your Sydney.


----------

